# Robert Pattinson (Shirtless) - During a Photoshoot for New Moon,Italy 27.05.2009 x6



## Tokko (28 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## FranziScherzy (3 Juni 2009)

Thx für den süßen Robert!! 
SEXY!!


----------



## Checkerbunny (16 Aug. 2009)

Schnappatmung


----------

